# Simple request about wire



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Whoever happens to see this, please drop a name of the brand of wire you rely on the most and why.

Power wire, speaker wire, RCAs...anything.

Thanks!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Saden said:


> Whoever happens to see this, please drop a name of the brand of wire you rely on the most and why.
> 
> Power wire, speaker wire, RCAs...anything.
> 
> Thanks!


I use Monster Cable...mainly because I get it for cheap.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

power wires=schoche
speaker wire=RCA
RCA's=monster cables...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Monster. It's relatively cheap and it's nice stuff. I use it for my car's audio system and my home system as well.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

samo said:


> Monster. It's relatively cheap and it's nice stuff. I use it for my car's audio system and my home system as well.


Thanks everyone, I don't suppose anyone knows about strand counts, whether its oxygen free copper, shielded, type of housing, or anything? I'll check the monster website right now, see what I find there.


----------



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

Matrix Baby!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Monster is overpriced, I've heard COUNTLESS claims from people moving from some cheap/reliable brand to Monster and getting increased noise and decreased quality, or moving from Monster to something else and finding a noticable improvement in quality and noise rejection.

For me:
speaker wire - Size is really what matters here, not brand, same with the power wire. I use whatever I can find with good insulation so I don't have to deal with rubbing and metal parts in the car wearing through in the insulation. I normally just order from the same place as where I get the distros and fuse holders/fuses, that way it saves on shipping. I normally order all these from www.darvex.com

power wire - Anything, it's all the same except for flexibility, normally I use welding cable because it's cheap and still easily flexible enough to be used in a car

rca - Stinger, I have the dreams in my car right now and they're very nice, normally when people move from Monster to something else and notice an improvement, it's to Stinger.

Strand count just tells you the flexibility, more strands = more flexibility. I have some 4ga power wire in my car right now with a super high strand count and it's retardedly flexible, but it really doesn't matter because I have no problem running the 0ga welding cable either, it's not like you have to make any sharp bends in a car anyway.

Oxygen free wire won't corrode as easily as non-oxygen free, if you live somewhere where corrosion is a problem, maybe near the beach or where it stays very humid outside then this could be important, all you have to do is put some vasoline on the exposed cable if you don't have O2 free wire and it will take care of any problems though, if you're worried.

Shielding is for rcas, it helps shield the signal from EM interference that can be picked up from the random wires that the rcas run next to on their path to the trunk. As long as you have a decent set of rcas with some shielding it will be fine, you don't need to go overboard unless you have some crazy noise problems, which you shouldn't.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Monster is overpriced, I've heard COUNTLESS claims from people moving from some cheap/reliable brand to Monster and getting increased noise and decreased quality, or moving from Monster to something else and finding a noticable improvement in quality and noise rejection.
> 
> For me:
> speaker wire - Size is really what matters here, not brand, same with the power wire. I use whatever I can find with good insulation so I don't have to deal with rubbing and metal parts in the car wearing through in the insulation. I normally just order from the same place as where I get the distros and fuse holders/fuses, that way it saves on shipping. I normally order all these from www.darvex.com
> ...


TY Demon, awesome reply. I live in CT, so oxy free means a lot to me.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Any power wire designed for car audio systems should be oxygen free, welding cable isn't so I wouldn't look there (talk about some crazy deals though). I have oxygen-free power wire in my car from darvex, knukonceptz, and ebay. All are just as good as the other, the darvex and knukonceptz cable are the most flexible though.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Any power wire designed for car audio systems should be oxygen free, welding cable isn't so I wouldn't look there (talk about some crazy deals though). I have oxygen-free power wire in my car from darvex, knukonceptz, and ebay. All are just as good as the other, the darvex and knukonceptz cable are the most flexible though.


That darvex site has damn good prices on all that Stinger and L. Audio wire but their accessories (bat. terminals, etc) are a bit pricy, go figure!

Of course, once I get everything I need...then I actually have to get everything out and replace it, im so lazy too, hahaha...especially during the summer, i dont work well with heat...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Power wire: whatever the place sells, it doesn't matter much. Gauge is more important than brand.

Speaker wire: I got 14AWG (I think) wire from radioshack, it's all good. one large roll is more than enough.

RCA wire: MONSTER CABLE!!! very low profile, kinda pricy, but worth it.


----------

